# ISO Specific Cookbook....



## Jpwest87 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all.

  I saw a cookbook once recently that I want to buy, but can't find on Amazon, or Barnes & Noble.

  From what I can recall, the name, I'm almost positive, was *"Food for Good Health"* and it was hardback, with TONS of gorgeous color photos. There was a vegitarian section in it also. It looked like such a wonderful cookbook!! Anyone know the author(s) or where I can buy this book?? Thanks!!!


----------



## Arky (Aug 11, 2009)

I couldn't find any outlet to buy this book, but perhaps you could have your local library order it. Sorry, this is the best I could do.

Title: Food for Good Health
Publisher: Hamlyn, 2001
ISBN: 0600606066, 9780600606062
Length: 256 pages


----------



## Jpwest87 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you!!!! I just ordered if used off of amazon.com! Can't wait to get my hands on it!!


----------

